# cups stopped with status 2



## floris (Sep 11, 2003)

if I add an IPP/HTTP printer and attach a PPD-file this is what happens:
job is in the completed Jobs list marked as aborted. 

a few lines from the cups error log file:

Job 5 queued on 'LEX' by 'student'.
I [11/Sep/2003:12:22:21 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/cgpdftops (PID 488) for job 5.
I [11/Sep/2003:12:22:21 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 489) for job 5.
I [11/Sep/2003:12:22:21 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/lexpstops (PID 490) for job 5.
I [11/Sep/2003:12:22:21 +0200] Started backend/usr/libexec/cups/backend/http (PID 491) for job 5.
E [11/Sep/2003:12:22:21 +0200] PID 490 stopped with status 2!

can anyone help?

thanks!


----------



## gsahli (Sep 11, 2003)

So, "attach a ppd file" means you selected that model in the ADD printer dialog? 
If you are doing this manually, the .ppd file in /etc/cups/ppd/ must match the printer name found in the file /etc/cups/printers.conf.


----------



## floris (Sep 12, 2003)

It seems to work, thanks a lot!


----------



## floris (Sep 17, 2003)

thought it worked! 

my ppd file (in etc/cups/ppd) has the same name as the printername in my printers.config.

still the printjob gets aborted.

PID .. stopped with status 2


----------



## gsahli (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not an expert in this, but please check this for me: in terminal, look at the folder /usr/libexec/cups/filter and see if you have anything there called lexpstops. I don't. To me it looks like a non-existent executable is called and fails....
I recommend you download the shareware Print Center Repair from versiontracker.com and try that.


----------

